

Bitcoin's Intentions - oo7jeep
http://edwardaten.co/intentions

======
TrainedMonkey
After reading the blog I am still no closer to understanding bitcoin
intentions. But hey, now I know about magic wand and coca-cola roots.

------
gmuslera
Using it exactly like money is a waste. But some interesting things can be
build over it, like Twister ([http://twister.net.co/](http://twister.net.co/))

